# paint color



## fnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

I am still on the YMG1800 d. I went and looked at it today and it is green with yellow trim. I have only seen red ones. Is this stock or did someone paint it? any help is appreciated. 
Frank


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Frank, 

So sorry to respond at such a late date but my computer has been in the hospital for the last two weeks...

The YMG1800D OEM colors are Red and Spruce Green. Indicating someone has obviously repainted your tractor.

Shartel


----------



## fnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I am looking at it again today.


----------

